
Xiaomi Promotes India Boss Manu Kumar Jain to VP - devarshar
http://www.gizmodo.in/indiamodo/xiaomi-promotes-india-boss-manu-kumar-jain-to-vp-post-fast-growth-in-the-market/articleshow/57206135.cms
======
asitdhal
Xiaomi is the 3rd largest smartphone seller in India.

